# London under attack



## Ishbel (Jul 7, 2005)

There have been explosions in at least 6 underground stations in London. The city is at a virtual standstill.

One of the famous doubledecker buses has been blown apart by a device. 

The emergency services are saying 'many dead'....

http://news.bbc.co.uk/

It took me over 2 hours to make contact with my daughter who lives and works in London. Thankfully, she was was not involved in any of the incidents.  She is presently ringing round friends who live and work in the areas affected.  Unfortunately, it is totally chaotic because all the people evacuated from the tube stations etc are using their mobile phones and all the networks are crashing.


----------



## IcyMist (Jul 7, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers go out to those in London. I hope they catch the sick people who are doing these terrorist acts of cowardice.


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 7, 2005)

We just started watching it on the news. How terrible, isn't it sad that we are living in a world where this kind of thing is becoming more common.
Our thoughts and prayers are with everyone affected.


----------



## GB (Jul 7, 2005)

My thoughts are with all of you in England right now. I hope everyone you know is OK. What horrible news. It is so sickening that people need to do things like this.


----------



## Sandyj (Jul 7, 2005)

*Thoughts & prayers*

I heard the news while getting ready for work - just awful. Ishbel, I'm glad your daughter is okay, and hopefully all will be well with her/your friends and family. I have family in London too, and I've been trying to contact them. On the news here, it shows that the police are directing traffic and that London streets are quiet right now - it's not as chaotic as one would think, no doubt due to good response by the city and the police and emergency services. -Sandy


----------



## middie (Jul 7, 2005)

my thoughts are there too as well. i'm with gb when i think as to why would anyone do this ? it's sickening. again my heart is in my stomache


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 7, 2005)

What horrible news to wake up to.  I can't stop thinking about our DC friends (and their friends and family) in England.  Ishbel, thanks for letting us know your daughter is OK.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 7, 2005)

My prayers are being sent that way right now as they were when I heard about this.  Please tell your daughter are prayers are with her in finding all her friends.


----------



## msalper (Jul 7, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers are with every innocent children, women, men, with everyone.
How are you so terrible, wild??? And who are you? I hope London and the world will overcome it. I hope everyone is OK.


----------



## bknox (Jul 7, 2005)

*London*

I grieve for the innocent people who die in religious and political war, be it declared or acts of terrorism. 

Our family is praying for England to find the strength to get beyond this act of cowardice and also to find the strength to bring the individuals responsible to justice.

Bryan


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 7, 2005)

Sandyj said:
			
		

> I heard the news while getting ready for work - just awful. Ishbel, I'm glad your daughter is okay, and hopefully all will be well with her/your friends and family. I have family in London too, and I've been trying to contact them. On the news here, it shows that the police are directing traffic and that London streets are quiet right now - it's not as chaotic as one would think, no doubt due to good response by the city and the police and emergency services. -Sandy


 
Sandy, I hope your friends and family are ok... the mobile phone networks are at a standstill, so it is difficult to get info quickly.

The reason that the police and emergency services work so well is that unfortunately, London has had 30 plus years of terrorist attacks on which to base their response. I lived in London at the height of the IRA bombing campaigns, so my heart goes out to the people there.

At first it was thought that this might be because of London being awarded the 2012 Olympics, but now Arab spokespersons from, I believe, Al Jazeera, say that a splinter group, close to AlQuaeda have claimed responsibility. We shall have to wait and see.

Thanks for everyone's comments.  It is not just England that is affected by this - the British Isles are so small that all the countries of the UK have relatives in London....


----------



## Sandyj (Jul 7, 2005)

*Thoughts & prayers - more*

Thanks Ishbel, for your reply. I did just get hold of one of my family, so far so good. Some friends who were commuting are stuck trying to get home, and some we haven't heard from, but so far no bad news. This is all so senseless. We live in an area where a lot of people commute to New York City; people all over this area lost friends and loved ones on Sept. 11th. It's still very raw. It's horrible to see it happening again.


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 7, 2005)

A dear friend (Spanish) had a young nephew who was badly injured in the Madrid bombing last year -he lost an arm and both legs - and now has problems with his sight.

How can we stop this sort of thing?  I have no idea...


----------



## Constance (Jul 7, 2005)

Ishbel, I thought of you immediately when I heard the news. 
I'm glad you and yours are safe. 

It's difficult for me to comprehend the hatred that these people have for us, but we must not be defeated by it. In the end, it will eat them alive, and they will be destroyed by their own evil minds.


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 7, 2005)

Constance
As my Jewish friends would say

'From your lips to God's ears'.. BBC reports saying estimated 30 dead and many hundreds injured - but that is only estimated fatalities.

Following was on the BBC website a moment ago.  I have been told by American friends that the BBC sites are almost totally at a standstill due to the heavy number of overseas hits.



"Statement claiming London attacks 

*The BBC has located an Islamist website that has published a 200-word statement issued by an organisation saying it carried out the London bombings.* 

The organisation calls itself the Secret Organisation Group of al-Qaeda [literally the base] of Jihad Organisation in Europe. 

The group not previously been heard of. 

The website has previously carried statements purporting to be from al-Qaeda. It is not possible to verify such claims published on the web. 

This is the full text of the statement. 









 In the name of God, the merciful, the compassionate, may peace be upon the cheerful one and undaunted fighter, Prophet Muhammad, God's peace be upon him. 

Nation of Islam and Arab nation: Rejoice for it is time to take revenge against the British Zionist Crusader government in retaliation for the massacres Britain is committing in Iraq and Afghanistan. The heroic mujahideen have carried out a blessed raid in London. Britain is now burning with fear, terror and panic in its northern, southern, eastern, and western quarters. 

We have repeatedly warned the British Government and people. We have fulfilled our promise and carried out our blessed military raid in Britain after our mujahideen exerted strenuous efforts over a long period of time to ensure the success of the raid. We continue to warn the governments of Denmark and Italy and all the Crusader governments that they will be punished in the same way if they do not withdraw their troops from Iraq and Afghanistan. He who warns is excused. God says: "You who believe: If ye will aid (the cause of) Allah, He will aid you, and plant your feet firmly."


----------



## Alix (Jul 7, 2005)

Ishbel, my prayers are that you and yours will stay safe. How awful.

Has anyone heard from Kyles? I am a bit worried about her, she travels by train everyday. Kyles, post if you see this.


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 7, 2005)

Alix
Kyles lives a long way from London, so I would think she's safe.

But with the riots in Edinburgh, and now Gleneagles and this atrocity.....  it all takes the gloss off London winning the 2012 Olympics


----------



## Alix (Jul 7, 2005)

No kidding. 

Thanks for relieving my mind about Kyles, Ishbel. I thought she travelled into London to work. Glad that isn't the case.


----------



## kyles (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm fine!!! I came straight on here when I had a chance, as I knew you would all think of me!!! I live and work in Manchester which is 200 miles away.

Of course, it is very very sad, and prayers and thoughts are with all those affected. It just brings September 11 back again doesn't it.


----------



## middie (Jul 7, 2005)

kyles i thought you were closer to london too. glad to see you're okay.
yes... sadly it does bring back 9-11 all over again. i still don't understand
"why".


----------



## GB (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks for checking in Kyles!!! It is a big relief to hear from you. I hope all of our other friends and their family and friends are ok too.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 7, 2005)

My prayers are also for those affected by terroism, be it in London, Spain, the U.S., Iraque, or anywhere those who attempt to move their own agendas forward through violence have raised their ugly and insane acts.

I know too little about Islam.  But I do know that it preaches the same goals, of peace and love for all people around the world as do most of the religeons.  It doesn't teach hatred or violence against ones neighbors.  Their is no Jihad, or holy war.  For what's being done by the terrorist groups is certainly not of God.

I hate terror, and violence.  I will continure to fight against it by living my life to give, and to uplift others.  ?We all need to set the example.  That's how terroism is fought, IMHO.

And Ishmel, I'm very happy that you and yours are Ok.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jkath (Jul 7, 2005)

bknox said:
			
		

> I grieve for the innocent people who die in religious and political war, be it declared or acts of terrorism.
> 
> Our family is praying for England to find the strength to get beyond this act of cowardice and also to find the strength to bring the individuals responsible to justice.
> 
> Bryan


 
I couldn't have said it better, Bryan.

Kyles, even though I know you are far away, I still was worried! Didn't we have a newbie teenager sign on last week from London?


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 7, 2005)

I am praying for all the people involved in this atrocity also. My first thoughts were of you Kylie, as I was thinking you traveled to London also (when something horrible hits, what you know sometimes disappears!).  I'm glad you are ok.  Ishbel, I'm glad your family is ok too.  Sandyj, I'm praying that you have all good news.  And for any other members who live in London, or have family or friends there, I pray that all is ok too.  Check in and let us know.

Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Jul 7, 2005)

How sad... 
Prayers are being sent to all in London and around the world.


----------



## luvs (Jul 7, 2005)

how sad.  my prayers are with them all.


----------



## amber (Jul 7, 2005)

My heart goes out to everyone in London, and surounding areas.  I couldnt believe it when I turned on the morning news to see that.  It's been on tv here all morning and afternoon, so at least we are continually updated on the situation.  What a sad day


----------



## wasabi (Jul 7, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers go out to our English friends. Please Lord, stop this insanity.......wasabi


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 7, 2005)

My heart and prayers go to all of the people in London.
God bless them all!!!


----------



## corazon (Jul 7, 2005)

What a tragic day for London.  My heart goes out to all those who have lost today and to all in England.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 7, 2005)

Ishbel and Kyles thanks for telling us you are alright.

These misled humans of the homicide attacks will eventually be found.


----------



## wasabi (Jul 8, 2005)

This was on the Honolulu Advertiser's editorial page today.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 8, 2005)

That sums it up wasabi!


----------



## Paint (Jul 8, 2005)

I have a lot of British ex-pat friends who live in the neighbourhood, so yesterday was spent calling them and making sure their friends & family were OK.  One friend has a son who is working as a police officer in London and was involved in helping out at the bus explostion yesterday,  his reports of the injuries & fatalities sustained were just too horrendous.  

Luckily, DH's and my own families are all 70 miles away from London, so we did not need to be concerned about them...but hubby is flying to Heathrow today on business for a couple of weeks, so I shall be worrying about him until he gets home safe 

I just stood in front of the TV and cried yesterday.

Paint.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 8, 2005)

Paint said:
			
		

> I have a lot of British ex-pat friends who live in the neighbourhood, so yesterday was spent calling them and making sure their friends & family were OK. One friend has a son who is working as a police officer in London and was involved in helping out at the bus explostion yesterday, his reports of the injuries & fatalities sustained were just too horrendous.
> 
> Luckily, DH's and my own families are all 70 miles away from London, so we did not need to be concerned about them...but hubby is flying to Heathrow today on business for a couple of weeks, so I shall be worrying about him until he gets home safe
> 
> ...


Paint,
 I can't imagine how scared you must be, but, I will offer you thoughts and prayers for your DH, family and friends.. I wish there were more I could do.
kadesma


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 8, 2005)

Paint, we will get them. The US and Britian and the coalition make mistakes now and then. No one is perfect. Police get into car accidents too. But we do our best. And that is the best we CAN do. We will get these folks. They believe 100% in what they do. But they are misled. I pray that the armed forces and all that side against the homicide bommers will have the protection of Christ. Paint, together, we will catch them or kill them. I pray for justice. I pray for the misled to understand the difference between religions. Love and help or kill in the name of a radical book.


(PS DO NOT edit this without telling me EXACTLY how you will edit it. Love the "greenies" but please respect our word in human tragedy.)


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 9, 2005)

My cousin's 'boy' (well, he's 32) is a member of the City of London police force (separate and distinct from the Metropolitan police) was involved in the rescue efforts in the City of London.  He is traumatised but still going on with his job.  They are working overtime, for no payment, just to try to get those bodies out.  It is horrific - as his Mum tells me.

There are now incidents of Muslim centres being targeted.  This should be quashed immediately.  We cannot blame the entire religous sector for what a few fanatics are doing.

Tonight, Birmingham town centre has been emptied because of a suspect device.  One can only hope it is a false alarm.  But they may have learned from the IRA bombers - who would plant a bomb and then plant hoax devices in different areas, just to ensure that the police were at full stretch.

Terrorists are ANIMALS, whatever their political or religious stripe.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 9, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> My cousin's 'boy' (well, he's 32) is a member of the City of London police force (separate and distinct from the Metropolitan police) was involved in the rescue efforts in the City of London. He is traumatised but still going on with his job. They are working overtime, for no payment, just to try to get those bodies out. It is horrific - as his Mum tells me.
> 
> There are now incidents of Muslim centres being targeted. This should be quashed immediately. We cannot blame the entire religous sector for what a few fanatics are doing.
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter how old they are does it Ishbel..They are still our boys and girls...It's awful not to be able to help in some way..All I can do is listen, and pray..That I'll do..I hope all is ok with you and your family..Take heart, there are more of us who care for you and wish you well than who those who want to hurt you.
kadesma


----------



## callie (Jul 9, 2005)

Amen, kadesma!  You said it beautifully...my prayers join everyone else's.


----------



## thier1754 (Jul 10, 2005)

I am thinking of you all over there across the pond. There is nothing more unsettling for all of us than not to know where this violence and carnage will happen next, but that's what terrorists hope for. They aim to keep us unsettled, uneasy, and afraid. They have no army, no navy, no airforce, no uniforms, no heart for their fellow man. All they have is psychological manipulation and the element of surprise. They have one purpose: to kill everyone who isn't like them. 

This is not the first time in history Muslim extremists have become aggressive toward everyone who is not a "believer", and we saw this attitude among the German Aryan fanatics in WWII, too -- "In order to purify the world, you all have to die." Idealistic young people latch on to this message, and they become cannon fodder for the diabolical old f*rts who send them out to do their dirty work. (Example: the old creep who paid suicide bombers' families for successfully encouraging their children to blow themselves up, forced his soldiers to go out and fight a glorious war against the foreign devils, left his villanous sons to shoot it out alone with the American soldiers...and then himself was finally located crouching in a spider hole.)

After we defeat these particular people, we'll eventually see it in other groups. The hope is that it will become less and less common as time goes on because we stand up to these people and refuse to run and hide.

Prayers for all of you, Ishbel.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jul 10, 2005)

I can't say it any better than anyone else. I'm praying for our cousins in the UK and hope that we get the filthy SOBs that did this.


----------



## thier1754 (Jul 16, 2005)

Don't call 'em "terrorists"...

I have been thinking long and hard about this "terrorist" problem, especially this morning after another huge explosion south of Bagdad and the first photo of the four bombers entering the train tunnel to London.  

As long as we agree to call these people "terrorists", their psychological manipulation, meant to evoke terror in all westerners, will work for them. I think it's high time we began to call these brainwashed sheep, who do whatever their radical Muslim leaders tell them to do, just what they are: Fools. Suckers. Brainwashed idiots. Robotic killers. Puppets. Dopes. Choose your label, but let's not talk all the time about terror, carnage, danger, fear...this is the only thing that encourages their tactics and persuades them that what they're doing is working.  

Young people: broadcast your disdain for the easily corrupted adolescents who become suicide bombers. Show your contempt for the teens who are buying the nonsense they're being fed by a bunch of cowardly, wiley old fools who wouldn't dream of blowing *themselves* up. Nothing is more distasteful to a young person, to whom social acceptance is so important, than to appear ridiculous.

I have just ordered a t-shirt from www.wearenotafraid.com that says, "Sorry! We are not afraid!" I intend to wear it. I heard the Brit who owns that new website on the news, and his attitude made so much sense.  Refuse to be afraid!  Sweep up the mess and move on. Show no reaction. Refuse to be defeated, even momentarily.  The Israelis figured this out a long time ago, and it's time we did too. 

Sorry! We are not afraid!! 

Peggy Beaudoin


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 16, 2005)

This UK citizen is certainly 'not afraid'.  My daughter lives and works in London. And SHE is not afraid.  I visit for work purposes about once every couple of months.  And I am NOT AFRAID.  If the IRA didn't get us down, what hopoe Muslim bombers....?

What I would say is that the whole Muslim community in the UK MUST come out on the side of 'right'. Admit that some of their members are misguided and must be dissuaded from joining splinter groups.

WE ARE NOT AFRAID.


----------



## callie (Jul 16, 2005)

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Don't call 'em "terrorists"...
> 
> I have been thinking long and hard about this "terrorist" problem, especially this morning after another huge explosion south of Bagdad and the first photo of the four bombers entering the train tunnel to London.
> 
> ...


 
AMEN!!!!!!!!!  I'm going to look for that t-shirt now!  I couldn't agree with you more!  Well said!!!!!


----------



## thier1754 (Jul 16, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> This UK citizen is certainly 'not afraid'. My daughter lives and works in London. And SHE is not afraid. I visit for work purposes about once every couple of months. And I am NOT AFRAID. If the IRA didn't get us down, what hopoe Muslim bombers....?
> 
> What I would say is that the whole Muslim community in the UK MUST come out on the side of 'right'. Admit that some of their members are misguided and must be dissuaded from joining splinter groups.
> 
> WE ARE NOT AFRAID.


 
You bet! The Londoners/UK are taking that very attitude in general, and I admire you.  We Americans are pretty gutsy, too. My issue is using that "terrorist" term, which just reinforces their belief that they can defeat us through terror and playing with our minds.

I agree regarding the Muslim community.  Why do we not hear more from them? This is terrible pr for them and their faith.

Best to you and your daughter, Ishbel!

Callie, we'll wear our t-shirts proudly!


----------



## callie (Jul 17, 2005)

I so agree, thier!  The Muslim religion is NOT represented by these terrorists and extremists.  Any more than the "christian" religion was represented by Jim Jones.  I don't understand why the real Muslims don't stand up and speak out.


----------



## thier1754 (Jul 17, 2005)

I still get a pain in the pit of my stomach thinking about Jim Jones.  That haunted me for a long time.

I think the mainstream Muslims, many of them, are afraid to speak out.  Things have gotten out of control, and they're keeping their heads down.  Maybe I'm wrong, but I hear nothing on which to base a different opinion.  It's pretty quiet in Muslim land...


----------



## callie (Jul 17, 2005)

sad, isn't it?  sort of like the "silent majority" in this country.


----------

